# It's Black Friday on The Bell Tree!



## Oblivia (Nov 26, 2020)

Hey everyone, and I hope you've all had a very happy and food-filled Thanksgiving! Now that we're all sitting here in our tryptophan comas, it's time for the most important part of the season: *shopping! *If you head over to the Bell Tree Shop, you'll notice two, all-new, limited edition Black Friday collectibles that will be available through 11:59pm EST tomorrow (November 27th). Stock of each will be limited, but there will be periodic restocks throughout the day, most of which will be announced ahead of time.

We figured there was no better day than Black Friday to release our first-ever black hybrid flower, so we hope all of you are as excited as us to finally add a bit of dark to your flower collections! For just 150 TBT Bells, you can take home a Black Hybrid Rose collectible, or spend a little more and grab Black Famous Mushroom for 350 TBT Bells.




 



Also, remember that our TBT's Turkey Day event is still ongoing, so be sure to submit your creations before the deadline on November 29th!

Happy Black Friday to everyone, and merry mushrooms abound!​


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 26, 2020)

IW ANT

	Post automatically merged: Nov 26, 2020

EMO EMO EMO EMO BLACK ROSE


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 26, 2020)

AAAHH more dark collectibles thank you!!
I need a full line up of these. 

Thank you so much staff, for giving us so many awesome treats!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 26, 2020)

I NEED A RED ROSE AND A WHITE ONE _*Black rose for my wife yumeko bought the first one*_

	Post automatically merged: Nov 26, 2020

Bro why yall do this. I'm trying to clutch a green fragment then yall release some hot ass flowers smh


----------



## Zane (Nov 26, 2020)

that black mushroom is cute as heck I’m quickly losing the fight to not buy it


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 26, 2020)

SICK!!!!!!!! you guys are kinda going crazy with the collectibles lately huh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 26, 2020)

BungoTheElf said:


> SICK!!!!!!!! you guys are kinda going crazy with the collectibles lately huh


_*oh my god amazing line up I wish I could afford that*_


----------



## Heyden (Nov 26, 2020)

Those are crazy cool, more dark collectibles yay : )


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 26, 2020)

i had to snag up one of each, they're so cute!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 26, 2020)

*No body 
not a single soul
TBT Staff *Gray scales the Famous mushroom to make idiots like us like it more and buy it**


----------



## Chris (Nov 26, 2020)

BungoTheElf said:


> SICK!!!!!!!! you guys are kinda going crazy with the collectibles lately huh


We like pretty things.


----------



## lana. (Nov 26, 2020)

i love them sm  

so many new dark collectibles, it's very exciting!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 26, 2020)

@Vrisnem slide me one them red roses please


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 26, 2020)

*Halloween never ended.*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> *Halloween never ended.*


It's only just begun. It's the nightmare before christmas


----------



## milktae (Nov 27, 2020)

ooo these are so cool :0 I’d buy some more for a row but I’m broke lmao

edit: nvm I bought them, new pfp time


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

Ew pastel  aesthetic christmas stuff. NO TIME TO GET EMO


----------



## JellyLu (Nov 27, 2020)

There go my funds for a swamp potion 
Haha, lovely surprise before I head to bed, thanks staff!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 27, 2020)

I got the black fungus. I feel like it fits my theme lol


----------



## Aurita (Nov 27, 2020)

well couldn’t resist & impulsively bought a bunch so I am tbt broke now


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I got the black fungus. I feel like it fits my theme lol


Amazing love it so hot

	Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2020

Bro @Crash is gonna lose it when they see these tho


----------



## jiny (Nov 27, 2020)

i just bought both omg. <3


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 27, 2020)

I love them both so much! So much for my plan to save up some TBT. LOL


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 27, 2020)

I impulsively bought one of each and I'm poor again. Will I reget it? Probably, but I'm hoping there will be collectibles in the future that I can work with.


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 27, 2020)

Torn between splurging on some of these or saving for Christmas. Regardless, thanks for the Black Friday surprise.


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 27, 2020)

Halloqueen said:


> Torn between splurging on some of these or saving for Christmas. Regardless, thanks for the Black Friday surprise.


But...but shroom!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

Halloqueen said:


> Torn between splurging on some of these or saving for Christmas. Regardless, thanks for the Black Friday surprise.


You can always earn more tbt but black shrooms are here now


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 27, 2020)

**** I'm poor


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 27, 2020)

Wow!  I really love the Black Hybrid Rose, it's nice to have such a uniquely colored flower collectible.  The Black Famous Mushroom isn't really my thing, but it definitely looks cool in other people's lineups.  Thanks staff c:


----------



## Ossiran (Nov 27, 2020)

Nabbed them myself to join the club.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 27, 2020)

I need the rose but I’m b r o k e on tbt hhhhh


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 27, 2020)

I think I just spent all my tbt


----------



## deana (Nov 27, 2020)

These are absolutely wonderful! I love the mushroom! But I will probably have to settle for just the rose.


----------



## Maruchan (Nov 27, 2020)

All these....._holes _on the mushrooms
*shudders*
nope 
Oh wait there are not one but two of them! How excellent


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 27, 2020)

Wanted the black rose for a while!! Love the mushroom too! These are great.


----------



## Asarena (Nov 27, 2020)

Well, I picked a bad day to be poor


----------



## Horus (Nov 27, 2020)

Shamrocks 2.0


I'm probably gonna lose so much on these


----------



## xara (Nov 27, 2020)

tHE MUSHROOM-

we’re gonna pretend that i’m not 2 hours late to this but i’m literally in love with the new collectibles?? ya’ll are so good to us


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

xara said:


> tHE MUSHROOM-
> 
> we’re gonna pretend that i’m not 2 hours late to this but i’m literally in love with the new collectibles?? ya’ll are so good to us


smh I got the first post before you


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 27, 2020)

Wow, the roses are so pretty  couldn’t resist getting my first full line of anything  Thanks again to our wonderful staff team. You really do spoil us


----------



## xara (Nov 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> smh I got the first post before you



me: lol i’m always online and i’m constantly lurking 
also me: *literally late to everything*

its an embarrassing night to be xara


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 27, 2020)

Oh wow new black collectibles, neat!
Still thinking of what to buy hmm. They both look edgy I love it.


----------



## itsmxuse (Nov 27, 2020)

Rip to me trying to save up tbt for a yellow star frag  but who can resist a black mushroom!


----------



## rianne (Nov 27, 2020)

They're perf.  Thanks, staff. You work tirelessly no matter the holiday.


----------



## lieryl (Nov 27, 2020)

ty @Cheremtasy for taking my sad sad sheep for some mushrooms


----------



## michealsmells (Nov 27, 2020)

I've never been this early to new collectibles omg omg goth mushroom goth mushroom OH NO I MESSED UP THE DATES-- guess I have an extra mushroom whoops


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 27, 2020)

lieryl said:


> ty @Cheremtasy for taking my sad sad sheep for some mushrooms


Ur blackpink lineup is 11/10


----------



## lieryl (Nov 27, 2020)

Cheremtasy said:


> Ur blackpink lineup is 11/10


no you’re 11/10


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 27, 2020)

Tis' the year of new collectibles galore! These are really nice  though I much prefer colorful collectibles I'm sure @Crash will really appreciate these little black beauties~

Staff, you're amazing as always


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 27, 2020)

So pretty  Goodbye TBT savings, it's been nice while it lasted


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 27, 2020)

broke so one sad rose it is but these are so cute!! tbt staff out here giving us the most


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 27, 2020)

spent half my remaining bells to get the cool dark mushroom xD


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 27, 2020)

bought 3 roses and 1 mushroom. MAYBE ill buy another mushroom but i am resisting that temptation

spoiler: yea i did it


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 27, 2020)

Thank you staff for the new collectibles, they look great!  I definitely got 1 of each for sure.


----------



## xXSweetChaosXx (Nov 27, 2020)

Thank you so much staff for all your hard work! These new collectibles are just perfect for me so I had to grab 5 black mushrooms for a full line


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Nov 27, 2020)

Although I'm pretty much broke now, I love the Black Rose collectible. Thank you very much staff!


----------



## Sara? (Nov 27, 2020)

Black mushroom is out , will yhere be a restock?


----------



## Chris (Nov 27, 2020)

Sara? said:


> Black mushroom is out , will yhere be a restock?


Yes, there will be a restock.


----------



## Sara? (Nov 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Yes, there will be a restock.



perfect , tyvm , the black mush looks super cute. Whats the price if i may ask so i have enough for 2


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 27, 2020)

ooo can't wait to get a mushroom at the next restock


----------



## Chris (Nov 27, 2020)

Sara? said:


> perfect , tyvm , the black mush looks super cute. Whats the price if i may ask so i have enough for 2


The black famous mushrooms cost 350 forum bells each.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 27, 2020)

Ugh I want a black rose so badly but I'm poor. These Black Friday collectibles are *chefs kiss


----------



## Bcat (Nov 27, 2020)

Darn I missed the mushrooms! Hoping to catch a restock later today.


----------



## Holla (Nov 27, 2020)

For some reason I didn't see this until now... Seems I missed out on the initial stock of mushrooms. I picked up a rose at least.


----------



## Pintuition (Nov 27, 2020)

I’m so TBT poor right now! I still bought a rose tho. I may have to just kill it all and get the mush later if it restocks


----------



## kayleee (Nov 27, 2020)

I simply must have a black mushroom I hope there is a restock soon!!


----------



## Jacob (Nov 27, 2020)

Super cute collectibles! I always love seeing the hybrid collections growing


----------



## --Maya-- (Nov 27, 2020)

nooooo not enough bells to buy black rose!!!!!!!!!! and ushrooms are sold out!!!! nooooooooo!!!


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 27, 2020)

I’m not a big fan of the mushrooms but I did get a black rose. And now I’m broke. Lol


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 27, 2020)

Expect a mushroom restock in about 30 minutes!


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 27, 2020)

Bcat said:


> Darn I missed the mushrooms! Hoping to catch a restock later today.


I'm selling mine!


----------



## Hanif1807 (Nov 27, 2020)

I love my mush


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 27, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> Expect a mushroom restock in about 30 minutes!


I love your dark lineup! It reminds me of the one @Crash has!


----------



## Wickel (Nov 27, 2020)

They're both super pretty! Missed out on the mushroom but picked up the rose so I'm happy with that! I didn't have the bells for both of them anyways


----------



## Rinpane (Nov 27, 2020)

Ah, these are splendid collectibles indeed! A lovely surprise from the staff’s sunrise~


----------



## Sara? (Nov 27, 2020)

Got my mushroom, super cute ! Love them


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 27, 2020)

Bought two of each, cause why not.


----------



## Venn (Nov 27, 2020)

So cool. Bought myself one of the black roses


----------



## 6iixx (Nov 27, 2020)

i've been going ga-ga over the red mushroom collectible for a while now - and then you guys come out with a _black_ one!? 

these look so lovely, thank you so much!


----------



## Livia (Nov 27, 2020)

Purrley said:


> Although I'm pretty much broke now, I love the Black Rose collectible. Thank you very much staff!



I love your lineup!


----------



## Lanstar (Nov 27, 2020)

They aren't blue collectibles... But I'll gladly take a Hybrid Flower any day. :>


----------



## Wickel (Nov 27, 2020)

I got the mushroom as well! I love it! But now I'm broke lol.


----------



## mocha. (Nov 27, 2020)

Got the mushroom! It’s so pretty ♡


----------



## Tobyjgv (Nov 27, 2020)

got the cute lil rose!! so happy )


----------



## Maiana (Nov 27, 2020)

Officially poor again, but I had to buy both ;m; 
They are so cute <3


----------



## Rika092 (Nov 27, 2020)

I love the black collectibles!! So pretty!!


----------



## milktae (Nov 27, 2020)

I’m broke now, but it was worth it since they’re so pretty :’)


----------



## amemome (Nov 27, 2020)

AAAAh i was offline  hopefully can grab a mushroom if there's another restock!


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 27, 2020)

Next restock in about an hour!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 27, 2020)

black friday but no discounts rip

look forward to cyber monday with the newly released virtually famous mushroom collectible


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 27, 2020)

I was always wondering when the black rose will come! And finally it's here! The black mushroom was unexpected.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2020

got one question. was the black feather a thing last year black Friday or is this a new thing?

	Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2020



amemome said:


> AAAAh i was offline  hopefully can grab a mushroom if there's another restock!


don't worry. there will be


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 27, 2020)

Got both...rip my tbt xD


----------



## Bcat (Nov 27, 2020)

omg I can’t believe I managed to get that!


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 27, 2020)

Mr_Persona said:


> got one question. was the black feather a thing last year black Friday or is this a new thing?



The Black Feather was released as a Bell Tree Fair collectible in 2016 and hasn't had another release since.


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 27, 2020)

I love the black rose  might have bought a few  lovely surprise to wake up to this morning. Staff team are the best


----------



## amemome (Nov 27, 2020)

my heart jumped so fast!! glad I got to snag some shrooms


----------



## Nougat (Nov 27, 2020)

Yay, managed to get one of each!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 27, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> The Black Feather was released as a Bell Tree Fair collectible in 2016 and hasn't had another release since.


oh l see. That was a while ago then

	Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2020



amemome said:


> my heart jumped so fast!! glad I got to snag some shrooms


congrats


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 27, 2020)

I just realized the black rose has the ac gold rose thing going on with it, where _everything_ is the color. black stem and all


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 27, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> I just realized the black rose has the ac gold rose thing going on with it, where _everything_ is the color. black stem and all


I just realized this too! I’m thinking of doing a lineup with all flowers and a Leif collectible and this will fit in perfect.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 27, 2020)

Came in too late to get a mush but a Black Rose is pretty darn cool

Thanks staff for these neat collectables! Gonna try to get me a mush eventually.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Nov 27, 2020)

Thanks TBT staff for making more collectibles! You guys work so hard and I appreciate what you do. 

Didn't quite have enough for the mushroom, but decided to snag a black rose though. Really need to save up more tbt. xD


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 27, 2020)

Oof missed the last mushroom. Fingers crossed for another restock


----------



## Minou (Nov 27, 2020)

I have never impulsively bought something so fast . As soon as a friend notified me of the new collectibles in the shop, I went off to check right way (while at work) and saw there was only 4 black mushrooms left. Bought two with a black rose in the middle within minutes. 
Although it was an impulsive purchase where I spent half of my TBT, I am happy with what I bought and do not regret it. Now time to grind on TBT so I have enough for Xmas. 
Thank you staff for spoiling us all the time. The collectibles are beautiful.


----------



## mogyay (Nov 27, 2020)

bought 2 roses, darker collectibles aren't rly my thing sm but they're very nice! ty for this!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 27, 2020)

I'm guessing gold rose will be a next new thing.  Like maybe Christmas time.


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 27, 2020)

Next larger restock in about half an hour.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 27, 2020)

Mushies in stock!


----------



## N a t (Nov 27, 2020)

Thank you staff for another rose to add to my little sidebar garden!! Now we just need Purple and Gold I think!?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 27, 2020)

happy to see black roses selling very crazy rn because flower collectibles never get enough love


----------



## The Pennifer (Nov 27, 2020)

Yay!!! THANKYOU!!  Black collectibles!! At last a black rose!
I was looking for a suitable quote but could only come up with a Shakespeare midnight black mushroom tribute to thank its creator LOL ... I am rejoicing over my midnight mushrooms 
*From The Tempest*
“you whose pastime
Is to make midnight mushrooms, that rejoice”


----------



## Korichi (Nov 27, 2020)

Thank you so much staff for the awesome new collectibles!!! ;7; I really wish I could buy them, but I’m saving up my TBT!


----------



## Miss Misty (Nov 27, 2020)

Thank you for the new items, staff! This & the Thanksgiving events were a pleasant surprise!


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 28, 2020)

Our Black Friday collectibles have sunk back into the abyss! We hope you all enjoyed your holiday. 

Who's ready for Christmas?!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 28, 2020)

Dang I spent just 5 minutes too long thinking about what to get  oh well, saves my tbt I guess. Love the dark lineups!! And yes, I'm so ready for Christmas


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 28, 2020)

Part of me is sad about being a few minutes too late but the other is happy that I saved the inevitable spending of 500 bells and can put it towards the next amazing things you guys create! TBT really just went "2020, you will be a good year in at least some regards"


----------



## CasualWheezer (Nov 28, 2020)

I totally missed out on the black famous mushroom, I thought about whether I should get that or not but then when I checked back it was sold out, I guess the black rose will do.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 28, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> Our Black Friday collectibles have sunk back into the abyss! We hope you all enjoyed your holiday.
> 
> Who's ready for Christmas?!


l am! I've been ready from the start of November 1st! Can't wait for Christmas event on here if there will be.


----------



## KittenNoir (Nov 28, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> I love the black rose  might have bought a few  lovely surprise to wake up to this morning. Staff team are the best


I did the same when I saw it haha it’s so beautiful


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 28, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> **** I'm poor


big mood lol

I still only have like 17 tbt or smth, I only managed to get the black roses because of other thoughtful members. RIP black shroom


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 28, 2020)

oh wow, theyre gone already. i was still thinking of buying more mushrooms but i do want to save tbt for whenever the christmas event is :b


----------



## Lightspring (Nov 28, 2020)

This was a pleasant surprise! I don’t know if this has been mentioned before, but will there be a TBT Cyber Monday?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 29, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> This was a pleasant surprise! I don’t know if this has been mentioned before, but will there be a TBT Cyber Monday?


If there's a cyber monday my poor wallet is screwed  OTL


----------



## Corrie (Dec 1, 2020)

I'm loving all these new collectibles!!


----------



## moonbyu (Dec 1, 2020)

NOOOOOOOOOO I FORGOT TO LOG IN ON FRIDAY!


----------



## 707 (Dec 2, 2020)

Crying because I missed it


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 3, 2020)

Damn I missed it


----------



## trashpedia (Dec 3, 2020)

I thought I brought them but I guess I didn't because they were still stuck in my shopping cart. Apparently I didn't check out.


----------

